# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Help with C. Retrospiralis

## shrimppaste

Hi people,

I have posted the same question under plant talk but I did not get as amny response and my question's still unanswered. ok basically, I got Cryptpcpryne Crispatula var. Crispatula or Retrospiralis, and I was wondering how tall they would grow to? I read on the tropical plantbook that max height is 15 cm? Is this true as I need a taller plant for my tank. Thanks a lot!

----------


## Mizu World

How tall it can grow will depend almost entirely on your tank conditions. Provide good nutrients and light and this Crypt can usuall grow over 30cm tall over time.

----------

